# How do ya'all sell your honey?



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Looking to probably set up hives next season. In this area the price is not bad, especially for clover honey. 
Are you selling your honey direct, to stores, or other arrangements? 
What is it like for trying to sell comb honey? Good demand for it, or better to extract?

I posted on another thread asking if anyone knew much about utilizing Birdsfoot Trefoil as a blossom source for bees to produce honey. Anyone know about the quality of honey from trefoil fields? Red Clover? There is also a good area pasture of a few acres mixed with a lot of sweet clover. I'll probably put hives in at least 2 different areas eventually. 

Thanks for any advice or comments. 

Rich


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

Rich, i am very excited that this topic is being addressed! I sell my honey to a local high-end produce/garden center very successfuly. Demand for my honey is far exceeding my supply, so i will be expanding my operation next year from three hives to perhaps five or six. This year, i worked without an extractor, crushing the comb to remove the honey, and then straining it, and bottling the liquid honey. I also seleced some frames with attractive comb and cut this into chunks. one chunk was put into each jar and then covered with liquid honey. this turned out to be very attractive. I also prepared some jars without the comb; the chunk comb honey sold faster. I sold my 3/4 lb jars to the store for $5.00 ($6.40 per lb) and my 1 1/4 lb jars for $8.oo ($6.17 per lb). I am not sure what the smaller jars retail for, but the larger jars retail for $14.95 each, and are always sold out by the time i have more honey available. I label my honey as coming from the hometown of the store ("North Salem Honey"), so local pride helps to kick up the sales. Once people taste the honey, they will always come back for more, as it is neither diluted to 17% water content nor mixed with a sugar syrup. this is pure, raw, unheated, strained honey. I have not tried selling comb honey without the liquid honey poured over it. Truth be told, i won't try, as i will be getting an extractor and i value my combs. I will give up a frame or two for the chunks in my chunk comb honey.

justgojumpit


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

justgojumpit said:


> Rich, i am very excited that this topic is being addressed! I sell my honey to a local high-end produce/garden center very successfuly. Demand for my honey is far exceeding my supply, so i will be expanding my operation next year from three hives to perhaps five or six. This year, i worked without an extractor, crushing the comb to remove the honey, and then straining it, and bottling the liquid honey. I also seleced some frames with attractive comb and cut this into chunks. one chunk was put into each jar and then covered with liquid honey. this turned out to be very attractive. I also prepared some jars without the comb; the chunk comb honey sold faster. I sold my 3/4 lb jars to the store for $5.00 ($6.40 per lb) and my 1 1/4 lb jars for $8.oo ($6.17 per lb). I am not sure what the smaller jars retail for, but the larger jars retail for $14.95 each, and are always sold out by the time i have more honey available. I label my honey as coming from the hometown of the store ("North Salem Honey"), so local pride helps to kick up the sales. Once people taste the honey, they will always come back for more, as it is neither diluted to 17% water content nor mixed with a sugar syrup. this is pure, raw, unheated, strained honey. I have not tried selling comb honey without the liquid honey poured over it. Truth be told, i won't try, as i will be getting an extractor and i value my combs. I will give up a frame or two for the chunks in my chunk comb honey.
> 
> justgojumpit


Thanks for sharing that. One of the main beekeepers in this area does well at the local farmer's market and has a brand label (seven bends) based on the features of the curves in the road to his place. He also sets up special bulk priced sales on special days. It brings in more people to the market knowing he's there and people bring their own containers. 
I think selling to a direct customer base and a clientele gets to like your honey won't mind paying the price. A good angle to take for a specialty honey. 
I'm actually surprised the good sales of your wax honey, though I don't remember seeing honey with wax in our local supermarkets. I'm thinking if you present this to a clientele is when they come asking for it. Also, the local village stores probably could be a source to offer the product and there is a summer tourist population to market it as a pure natural product. So much to be said about stating a quality product that people would seek by name. That's sort of value addition to what you sell. I'm going to assure firstly to recolonize with best stock that I can locally get. The bee inspector here also has starter colonies, so that should be the best when if I start up again. 
It's interesting also that any beekeeper I've met has always talked up their interest about bees. I guess all that honey gives a 'sweet' disposition. :haha:


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I'm glad i could be of help!

justgojumpit


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

on farm sales and internet sales.

Raw, unheated, no-chemical honey packaged in 3 sizes

8 oz squeeze bottle with hi flow cap $3.00
1 lb squeeze bear bottle with flip top cap $5.00
3 lb jug with flip top cap $12.00


----------

